# California Ambulance Licence Handbook



## MateoMateo (Dec 29, 2016)

Hey guys, I know theres been a ton of threads on the ambulance licence test in California, but does anyone actually have a link to the actual handbook they have at the DMV, I know I could pick one up at the DMV for $5, but im actually on holiday outside of California, actually outside the US, and wanted to study a bit so i could take the exam as soon as i get back. but so far havent been able to find an up to date handbook online, does anyone know a link to the actual california ambulance handbook? I have seen some practice questions online as well as flash cards which are pretty handy, but would still like to brush up on that handbook, cheers guys

I found this one, but it was last revised and updated May 2000, i bet some things have changed in the last 17 years... 

https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...hbXJsYWNvdW50eWNlc3xneDoxZTJlMGY0Y2ZkOWM3YzJk


----------



## Chris07 (Dec 29, 2016)

I bet not much has changed. That looks exactly the same as the one I have now. I'll check the date on my book in a few hours if you are able to hold.

In the world of traffic laws regarding ambulance operation I'd be very surprised if a lot has changed.


----------



## MateoMateo (Dec 29, 2016)

Awesome Chris07, appreciate it. hopefully its similiar so i can study it while on holiday and ace that damn ambulance test once i get back! cheers mate!


----------



## MateoMateo (Jan 2, 2017)

70 views and no one has any input


----------



## AtlasFlyer (Jan 3, 2017)

Not everyone is from CA? 

I tend to click on and read a lot of threads I have no info to offer, am just reading out of curiosity. But I have no idea where to find a CA ambulance driver study book.


----------



## gonefishing (Jan 3, 2017)

AtlasFlyer said:


> Not everyone is from CA?
> 
> I tend to click on and read a lot of threads I have no info to offer, am just reading out of curiosity. But I have no idea where to find a CA ambulance driver study book.


DMV for $5

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 3, 2017)

You don't want to pay $5 for a handbook? I'm sorry, but it's 5 dollars just drive to the DMV and buy one. Why buy one in the first place? You get 3 attempts on the test, if you have any common sense you can pass in your 3 attempts.


----------



## Jdog (Jan 3, 2017)

I just studied the answers on Quizlet while waiting in line at the DMV.


----------



## medTech65 (Jan 3, 2017)

There are no online handbooks. $5 books at dmv. Good luck


----------



## MateoMateo (Jan 3, 2017)

um yeah, I was just trying to see if there was one online, as im not close to a DMV at the moment, im in Mexico on holiday, but ill be back in a couple days and ill just study the questions online and go get the book at the DMV,  thanks


----------

